
Silicon Valley and Foreign Talent – Setting the Record Straight - arik-so
https://medium.com/@arikaleph/silicon-valley-and-foreign-talent-setting-the-record-straight-4b2720501ae9
======
tankerdude
I don't think he answered the question about the STEM and H1-B salaries. Also
didn't answer contractors like Infosys and others who have shady business
practices.

Glad to see someone writing about their experiences, but I don't think it
helps to answer much of any questions except about your experience, which I
thank him for.

Other than that, does this move the conversation forward? IMO, ess than I
would like.

------
jjn2009
Its nice to see the other side, but you are still messing with my bottom line,
and it really pisses me off that politicians knowingly flood the market and
make my degree not as useful as I thought it was going to be when I pursued
it. No its not a crime you were born some where else I have plenty of
colleagues who are amazing people of the sort but it is a crime that the
people who are suppose to represent me are throwing me under the bus when we
supposedly elected these people.

So when the time comes and they throw you under the bus maybe you will
understand why people are not happy about politicians who are blatantly
influenced by those with deep pockets.

